# tire source problem



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm an old geezer who maintains mowing and yard eqpt at our Elks Lodge as a volunteer. Among other things, we have a Kubota B2100 4 x 4 that we have a rear deck for. 

The tractor has bar type ag tires on it, and they're tearing the grass up on our 20 acres of turf. I'd like to put smoothies on it, like garden tractors have.

However, finding those has been a problem. I've done extensive searching through Google and Froogle, with few hits even on replacement ag tires for our 9.5 x 16 and 6 x 12 tires. 

What I'd like to do is get a set of smoothies and rims so I can swap back and foth as the situation requires. 

Help in finding what I need will sure be appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

rbig, have you called a Kubota dealer and asked them what size tires came on this tractor as OEM equipment? I am thinking the bar tires may be a slightly different size from the OEM tires. The OEM turf tire I am betting is a readily available size. Let me work on this and get back to you.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

rbig, the bar (R1) ag tires came as standard equipment on the B2100DT. 





Tractor Details for KUBOTA B2100DT . 

Tractor Details On File

Years Made: 1995-1998 
Horsepower - PTO: 17 
Horsepower - Engine: 21 
Horsepower - Drawbar: 
Horsepower - Range: 17 
Engine - Make: 
Engine - Fuel: DIESEL 
Engine - Cyl(s) - CID: 3/61.1 
Transmission - Standard: GEAR 
Optional: 
Forward / Reverse Standard: 6/2 
Forward / Reverse Optional: 
MFWD - Standard / Optional: STD 
Tires Standard - Front: 6-12R1 
Tires Standard - Rear: 9.5-16R1 
Wheelbase - Inches: 
PTO Type: 
3pt Hitch Cat I: True 
3pt Hitch Cat II: False 
3pt Hitch Cat III: False 
Hitch Lift: 1280 
Hydraulics - Type: OPEN 
Hydraulics - Cap: 2.9 
Hydraulics - Flow: 5.8 
Hydraulics - Standard Outlets: BLOCK 
Cooling Capacity: 0.9 
Fuel Tank Capacity: 6.3 
Cab Standard: 
Weight: 1310 
New Price: $12,890.00 

Serial Numbers On File

Serial: N/A | Year: | Plate Location: 




Will these tires work? Kinda pricey but Hoye has a low price guarantee. 


9.5-16 R3  

The 6-12's are not a true R-3 turf tire but they are diamond tread which is just about as good if not as good. 

6-12 Diamond Tread 

Hope this was what you were looking for. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks much. I think those will do just fine for our purposes. I'll talk it over with the other guys on our lawn maintenance team.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

rbig,

I too have been looking for you some tires. Chief beat me on the price for the 9.5-16s

http://shop.cedarrapidstire.com/results.asp?tcat=LG&beadsize=9.5-16
FIRESTONE TURF & FIELD $285.58

But I beat him on the 6-12s and the ones I found say they are turf savers.
http://www.millertire.com/ 
6-12 Turf Saver $48

I never found rims your size but it wouldn’t hurt to ask the folks you order your tires from about them, failing that, surely Kubota will sell you a set.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry! I forgot all about the rims! :duh: I agree with John and I bet Hoye will mount the tires on rims and make you a package deal. You might even want to ask them to fill the tires with tire seal so you won't have to worry about flats. I put tire seal in my tires on the mower and ATV's and am very satisfied with it. It has sealed up a couple of punctures already.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Will do. I run slime in all my tires around the house. I've got approx 50 pneumatic tires of various sizes on rolling stock at home. Without slime, it seems there's alwasy some tire or other flat at any given time. 

I also tube all my tubeless small tires, as I find those seem to get rim leaks easily. 

So, with a combo of tubes and slime, I rarely have flats anymore.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Are those 3 rib front tires kind to grass? I've never used those, so have no experience with them. 

Looking at them give me a bit of concern in that regard. 

Should I still try for a pure turf tire?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The 3 rib tires tend to dig into the turf in sharp turns. Those diamond tread tires will do very well in turf. If you can find a turf tire in that size it would match the rear tires better but I think the performance would be the same. It would be more for looks than anything else in my opinion. Either would work well. I think I would be inclined to get my tires and rims all at the same dealer as this would probably save you time, money, and shipping costs.


----------



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

*12.4 16 ag tires used*

Hay i'm looking for some ag tires or ag tires and wheel for my 245 i've got 13.6 16 diamond tread, they suck in the field so if someone would like to wheel and deal let me know. i sure don't want to pay 3 bils and piece if i don't have to. Thanks and make a great day.


----------



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

*13.6 16 turf tires*

I've got a set of 13.6 turf tires that will fit i just replace mine with 12.5 16 and if you can use these i'll make a deal. [email protected]ruisin


----------



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

*13.6 16 turf tires*

I've got a set of 13.6 turf tires that will fit i just replaced mine with 12.5 16 and if you can use these i'll make a deal. [email protected]ruisin


----------

